# Bit test



## simicoder (17. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
Kann mir jemand sagen wie ichin assembler mit dem befel BT ein Bit teste.

BT ah, (wie gebe ich an welches bit ich überprüfen möchte)

Bitte helft mir
danke im voraus
Simicoder


----------



## deepthroat (17. Oktober 2010)

Hi.

 (wieso stellst du so eine Frage in einem Forum? Du brauchst doch mehr Zeit die Frage zu formulieren als eine Antwort über eine Suchmaschine zu finden... *kopfschüttel*)

Gruß


----------



## simicoder (18. Oktober 2010)

Das steht aber immer nur die syntax! nie wie ich ein bestimmtes byte teste ZB:
ich möchte byte 4 in AH testen

bt ah, 4       ; So?

es steht nirgens wie ich sage das ich bit 4 testen will.


----------



## deepthroat (18. Oktober 2010)

simicoder hat gesagt.:


> Das steht aber immer nur die syntax! nie wie ich ein bestimmtes byte teste


Das ist nicht dein Ernst, oder!? Wo hast du denn überall geschaut?


simicoder hat gesagt.:


> ZB:
> ich möchte byte 4 in AH testen
> 
> bt ah, 4       ; So?


Was kommt denn raus wenn du es ausprobierst? ;-] (\edit: dir ist schon klar, das BT nur mit 16 Bit und 32 Bit Registern funktioniert? -- Das steht aber in jeder Referenz die man im Netz findet...)

Das ist doch nun wirklich eine Sache von 5 min...

Gruß


----------



## simicoder (21. Oktober 2010)

Ok, ok 
dann  eben
bt ax, 4
ich lese immer in dieser referenz http://andremueller.gmxhome.de/befehle.html#bitschiebebefehle
aber da steht das nunmal nicht. Könntest du mir vieleicht trotzdem sagen wie es geht?


----------



## deepthroat (21. Oktober 2010)

Hi.





simicoder hat gesagt.:


> Ok, ok
> dann  eben
> bt ax, 4
> ich lese immer in dieser referenz http://andremueller.gmxhome.de/befehle.html#bitschiebebefehle
> aber da steht das nunmal nicht. Könntest du mir vieleicht trotzdem sagen wie es geht?


Wo ist denn das Problem?

Bei mir funktioniert 

```
BT AX, 4
```
wunderbar.

Stell eine konkrete Frage.

Gruß


----------



## simicoder (21. Oktober 2010)

Die Frage ist damit beantwortet aber noch etwas ist das Bit 4 von Ax auch das 4 bit von ah? Ich denke schon binn mir aber nicht sicher.
ps: Danke für deine Antwort


----------



## deepthroat (21. Oktober 2010)

simicoder hat gesagt.:


> Die Frage ist damit beantwortet aber noch etwas ist das Bit 4 von Ax auch das 4 bit von ah? Ich denke schon binn mir aber nicht sicher.


Dann probiere es aus.

Gruß


----------



## Twinsetter (21. Oktober 2010)

@Simicoder
Ich habe gerade Deinen Thread vom 12.10. ("FAT Treiber") gelesen. Du schreibst da, daß Du ein eigenes OS schreiben möchtest. Wenn ich diesen Beitrag jetzt mit einbeziehe, dann meine ich, ohne jetzt überheblich zu sein, daß das Projekt "Eigenes OS" für Dich eine Nummer zu groß ist. Du stellst in beiden Beträgen Fragen, die für jemanden der ein eigenes Betriebssystem entwickeln möchte absolutes Grundlagenwissen darstellen. Wenn Du schon bei so simplen Sachen wie dem Abprüfen eines Bits scheiterst und das von z.B. deepthroat dargelegte nicht richtig verstehst, dann kann ich zu Deinem geplanten OS nur gute Nacht sagen.

Besorg Dir mal ein ordentliches Buch zu Assembler und arbeite das mal durch. Du wirst Dich bei Deinem Vorhaben auch daran gewöhnen müssen englische Fachbeiträge zu lesen. Ich bin auch kein Freund englischsprachiger Beiträge, aber beim Programmieren geht's fast nicht ohne. Dennoch es gibt auch sehr gute deutschsprachige Literatur.
Ich habe mich früher auch mal ein bischen mit Assembler befaßt. War noch zu DOS-Zeiten. 
Bevor Du mit einem derartig umfänglichen Projekt anfängst, mach lieber erst einmal ein paar kleinere Sachen und arbeite Dich nach oben.   

Ich möchte hier nicht Dein Können anzweifeln, aber wenn Du solche Fragen stellst und dann im gleichen Atemzug sagst Du möchtest ein OS schreiben, dann hast Du die Lacher ganz sicher auf Deiner Seite. Möchtest Du das wirklich?

Gruß Twinsetter


----------



## Twinsetter (21. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt habe ich es erst mal mitkommen. Du hast ja noch viele Threads mit absoluten Assembler Grundwissen aufgemacht.

Möchtest Du Dein OS selbst schreiben oder es vom Forum schreiben lassen?

Sorry Du erinnerst mich irgendwie an Sven Uwe ****?

Du weißt nicht wie man in Assembler einen Text ausgibt, Du hast Probleme beim Setzen des Cursors, Du kannst nicht die Parallelschnittstelle ansprechen und und ... 
Ich frage mich schon, wie Du da ein OS schreiben willst. Das sind wie gesagt alles simple Sachen. Es gibt da gute Bücher zum Beispiel "PC Schnittstellen", wo so ziemlich alle gängigen Schnittstellen beschrieben sind und wie sie per Assembler angesprochen werden. Das Buch ist zwar schon etwas älter (ca.12-15 Jahre) aber für Grundlagentraining immer noch sehr gut geeignet.


----------



## simicoder (8. November 2010)

edit Moderator: Beleidigung gelöscht


----------



## Twinsetter (8. November 2010)

@simicoder
Es ist wie immer: Wer nicht über das erforderliche Wissen verfügt wird unsachlich und beleidigend.
Du bist nicht in der Lage einfachste Sachen in Assembler zu programmieren, Du kannst (einfache) Codebeispiele anderer User nicht nachvollziehen und Du willst ein OS programmieren. Sorry das paßt so nicht zusammen.


----------

